# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > شكاوي حول التاجرات >  تحذير من التاجرة قمرالزمن

## وجدان السعودية

السلام عليكم ..حبيباتي انا جايه احذركم من التاجرة اللي اسمها قمر الزمن....انا جيت المنتدى هنا قبل حوالي 3 او 4 شهور وكنت ابغى تاجرة توفر لي بخور...وجتني رسايل خاصة كثيرة من تاجرات تعرض اللي عندها ...ومن ردى حظي طحت بهالتاجرة الغشاشه اللي اقسم بالله العلي العظيم ماني كاذبه عليها ولا بكلمه ولاحظوا انها لها مده ماتدخل المنتدى لاني هددتها اني بافضحها 
...تخيلوا 3 شهور وانا اطارد وراها لا ارسلت لي بضاعة ولا رجعت لي فلوسي ...اول شي جلست انتظر الاغراض شهر مع العلم اني معطيتها فلوس للشحن عبر البريد السريع ....اجيها واتس وتقول ايه ارسلتها بس انا برا البيت بعدين ارسل لك الايصال ...وكل يوم على هالحاله ...بعد هالشهر هددتها اني بافضحها بالمنتدى ردت علي وقالت اغراضك رجعوها لي ....طيب انا اصلا محد كلمني انها وصلت ...طيب دامها رجعت لك ليه ماعلمتيني ...المهم قلت لها رجعي لي فلوسي وبس ...اخذت رقمي واسمي وكل شي ...جتني وقالت ارسلتها .. قلت طيب عطيني رقم الحواله ....جلست حوالي اسبوع ماترد علي ...تشوف محادثتي بالواتس وماترد ...اخر شي دعيت عليها وهددتها اني افضحها هنا وشكلها خافت واعطتني رقم حواله....رحت للبنك اللي قالت انها ارسلت عليه وقالوا لي الرقم خطأ ...رجعت قلتلها الرقم خطا ...قالت انا بلندن مشغوله ....والله يابنات اني شهور وانا وراها ...واكلما واتس ماترد علي ....اقسم بالله العلي العظيم اني ماكذبت ولا بكلمه ...ان هالانسانه خدعتني حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيها ....انتبهوا انتبهوا منها ...وانا مو مسامحتها لادنيا ولا اخره ... وهذا رقمها 
0504646093

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

رقم شركه هوت لاين او راك اكسبريس 
ازاى اسلم بضاعه من الباب للباب 
شركات الشحن الداخلى 
رجاءا ساعدوني 
بيع أغراض غسل الميت 
For Sale Brand New Apple iPhone 7 32GB 7... 
تحذير من التاجرة قمرالزمن 
تم بحمد الله افتتاح قسم شكاوي حول التاجرات

----------


## طيبة*قلب

حسبي الله عليها 
عجبني القسم بيحط لكل تاجره حد

----------


## دودوالحلوة

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل ربنا يعوض عليج بالخير اختي

----------


## وجدان السعودية

امين يارب

----------


## سماريه دلـع

الله يبعد عنا هالاشكال والله تعبونا

----------


## احلام تونس

اختي الله يرد لج حقج 

للاسف يروح الصالح وراء الطالح بس نصيحة قبل لا تتعاملن مع اي تاجرة، دورن مواضيعها او صفحاتها على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وشوفن آراء الناس اللي اتعاملو واياها قبل اي طلب

وشيء ثاني الحين الموبايالات كلها بالنت خللي اي خطوة تتصور وتطرش وسايط

انا هذي سياستي من بدا التحويل الزبونة تصورلي الوصل وانا ابعث صور الطلبية اول باول لو لاستشارة او عشان اخلليها معي بالصورة لين اشحن واصور لها وصل الشحن واتم على تواصل لين تستلم واسمع رايها وكمان اصور الراي وانزله للمصداقية

الله يسترنا في الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## نواره الهاشمي

المسامح كريم الله يهديها ويهديج ماله داعي كثرت الحلف قولي اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلفني خيرا منها 

تصير تصير مع كل الناس شرات موقفج وياما صارت وبتصير ولاكن مين بيصبر وبيسامح وبيعفو عن من ظلمه

----------


## المراقبة العامة

عليكم السلام 
اختي الكريمة يرجى ابلاغنا هل الوضع لايزال على ماهو عليه ام انك وصلتي لحل مع التاجرة ؟؟

----------


## هناء للخبائز

ربنا يعوض عليك اختي

----------


## Al jouri

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يعوضج خير

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

للاسف للاسف بعضهن يتهربن يضعن عناوين ويقولن معانا رخص وهن ماعندهن ومايحطن اراقم ولا اي شي يصبت هويتهن والهدف طيعا النصب والاحتيال وتبيع بالدس وتبيع تقليد وتصكج بلوك بالمواقع التواصل وتتهرب من كلامج واذا حطيتي رايج ضدها تمسحه وبلوك واذا كل تاجره بتعرض الاراء مارح تخلي الاراء الغير طيبة هذا من تعاملي مع تاجرات ابتليت في بضاعتهن المغشوشة وبعضهن كريمات منتهيه الصلاحيه والحمدلله ماعاد اثق في تاجرات انستاغرام وانترنت الا برخصه والس تتهرب من عرض رخصتها التجارية اعرفي انها مارح تبيعج شي الا وهي عارفتنه معيوب او مغشوش لذلك تتهرب لن الىخصه دليل انها صادقة ولضاعتها مافيها غش ولادلس

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> للاسف للاسف بعضهن يتهربن يضعن عناوين ويقولن معانا رخص وهن ماعندهن ومايحطن اراقم ولا اي شي يصبت هويتهن والهدف طيعا النصب والاحتيال وتبيع بالدس وتبيع تقليد وتصكج بلوك بالمواقع التواصل وتتهرب من كلامج واذا حطيتي رايج ضدها تمسحه وبلوك واذا كل تاجره بتعرض الاراء مارح تخلي الاراء الغير طيبة هذا من تعاملي مع تاجرات ابتليت في بضاعتهن المغشوشة وبعضهن كريمات منتهيه الصلاحيه والحمدلله ماعاد اثق في تاجرات انستاغرام وانترنت الا برخصه والس تتهرب من عرض رخصتها التجارية اعرفي انها مارح تبيعج شي الا وهي عارفتنه معيوب او مغشوش لذلك تتهرب لن الىخصه دليل انها صادقة ولضاعتها مافيها غش ولادلس



ضعي اسم التاجرة مع رابط صفحتها
ان ثبت بيعها للتقليد وغيره سيتم طردها من الموقع

----------


## الرفيعة

قولي حسبي الله وكفى به سبحانه حسيبا
والله لو عندك حد جاي الامارات لك مني مجموعة من دخوني وبخوري هدية وتعويض بصفتي عضو في سيدات الامارات واشهد الله على ذلك
اعتبر نفسي انا الكسبانه

وتواصلي معاك للاتفاق ع الخاص لاني ما اقدر احط رقمي هنا

----------


## misssky2018

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## زفات تاج النساء

الله يرد لك حقكك اختي انتي ممكن تقدمي فيها بلاغ من قسم المعلومات بشرطة وهم يرفعوا فيها بلاغ للبلد الي هي فيه ويجبولك حقكك واعطيهم التفاصيل رقم الحساب واسمها واسم المنطقه مافي شي يضيع اختي اكتر شي سئ في الانسان غياب الضمير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل بكل من تسول له نفسه لظلم الناس او لاخذ حق من احد بغير وجه حق.

----------


## بسمه دبي

اصلاً في تاجرات ماعندهن ضمير والله وانا متعامله مع وحده وللاسف تاجره معانا بعت لها شغله ولا دفعت والفلوس ف ذمتها ل يوم الدين

----------


## ليماس للعطور

الله يعينكم على التي يتصنعن التجارة بالمكر 
يرجى من الاخوات ان لاترسل اي مبلغ الى اي تاجر على الشبكة الالكترونية والغير مرخص او وكيل او موزع حتى يستلم المنتج او الطلبية .
في هذه الايام في خدمةتوصيل الطلبات بسيطة استلم وسلم 

يرجة من الاخت اذهاب الى مركز حماية المستهل وتليمهم صورة من الحوالة حتى يتم فتح ملف القضية وهذا اهم شي لحماية البشر من الشر

----------


## Umshamma1

استغفر الله

----------

